# Zipper status 6.4a directv issues solved?



## darrin75 (Jul 22, 2004)

I have dsr708 or Phillips dvr. My question is are people having success or failure using the zipper on 6.4a. I applied the 6.4a with the slicer a few months ago and tried to apply some hacks and ran into reboot loops or no telnet or network connection, so I reimaged and did not want to go throught that again. Has the zipper been updated any to handle any of these issues.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm not aware of any changes to the zipper procedure, but my HDVR2 with 6.4a has been working pretty well for a few months now (discussed here).


----------

